# how do u deadlift??



## ECKSRATED

So I've been deadlifting conventional style since i can remember. I'm 5 foot 8 and not flexible at all. Have a hard time getting into position for the deadlift. So i am going to make the switch to sumo. I know i know.  Lol. I just feel like sumo is cheating for some reason but it fits my build and leverages much better. 

As some of u know i fukked my rib up so have been taking it very easy but earlier this week i was trying the sumo out and worked up to only 315 but it felt good as hell. Can't wait for the rib to get better so i can test it out with heavier weights. 

So how do u deadlift? 

Thoughts in sumo vs conventional?


----------



## LeanHerm

I do both.  I pull regular on Monday, on Thursday I do legs.  So, I squat and do sumos.  Really has helped me out since I have bad knees.  Since I started doing sumos on leg day it's been fantastic as far as gains.  Today I did heavy squats  then right after sumo deads. Only did like 315 for three sets.   




Ps I don't believe you're switching to sumos. Need naked pics or we won't believe you.


----------



## Dtownry

Conventional and my DL sucks.  Going to toy with sumo for a bit but still continue to pull conventional for my main lift on DL day.  No shame in sumo brother.  Totals are what count.


----------



## ECKSRATED

BigHerm said:


> I do both.  I pull regular on Monday, on Thursday I do legs.  So, I squat and do sumos.  Really has helped me out since I have bad knees.  Since I started doing sumos on leg day it's been fantastic as far as gains.  Today I did heavy squats  then right after sumo deads. Only did like 315 for three sets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps I don't believe you're switching to sumos. Need naked pics or we won't believe you.


That's the thing I don't like about sumo is I feel it's all legs. 

Would u like naked pics while deadlifting or just naked in general??


----------



## ECKSRATED

Dtownry said:


> Conventional and my DL sucks.  Going to toy with sumo for a bit but still continue to pull conventional for my main lift on DL day.  No shame in sumo brother.  Totals are what count.



I think everyone should use sumo as at least an accessory lift for powerlifting. Hammers the glutes and hams. No wonder why Dan greens ass is so big. Yes very homo.


----------



## jennerrator

well, because of lower back issues I had to switch to the hex bar to do my deads...it is what it is, as long as you are doing them period IMO....that's all that counts


----------



## Luscious Lei

Same here.

I tried to sumo DL a few years back and had awful hams and glutes cramping and thought it was just not for me, so I kept doing regular DL.
However I'm tall and never feel totally right with reg DLs, whether I start with my hips too low, putting too much stress on the legs at the beginning, or I start with right knee angle but then my back is almost parallel to the floor which is quite unfomfortable since I'm stiff as hell.

I thought I would give a shot to sumo DLs again last week and it felt awesome, very natural movement without any discomfort. The only thing slightly annoying is that I find the mixed grip a bit uncomfortable with the sumo stance, double overhand feels much better but then I can't hold the bar long when going heavy. I might use straps to make up for it although I don't like them.

I don't think I'll stop reg DLs but sumo will def be a staple of my back training day.


----------



## Oldebull

I think pulling sumo doesn't feel right, but it feels right; Although it does feel like cheating, especially since I am training with a strongman mentality, it feels comfortable and pain free. I've only started pulling sumo @12 weeks ago, and I have been mixing it up every other week.  One week conventional, 5/3/1, followed by singles and maybe a rep set, then next week sumo 5/3/1 followed by conventional speed pulls. Seems to be doing the trick.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Leiurus I feel the same way about the mixed grip. I only worked up to 315 so I could still do double over hand but I did try a mixed grip one set and it felt awkward on my left shoulder with the under hand grip. I dunno it's gonna take some time to get used to.


----------



## braga143

being 6 foot tall i just cant seem to get the sumo to work for me. ive tried several times and it just puts alot of strain on my lower back. i go heavy with over hand grip until i cant hold anymore and then switch to alternating grip which is much easier to hold heavier weights. then i like to throw on the versa grips and go until i get the unbearable back pumps that i hate so much


----------



## SuperBane

I've tried all styles. Light weight and heavy. Dreads **** with my lower back. I still do them but they scare me. I think I need a belt. And no I don't round my ****in back either ya prigs. Just too tall, lowering the weight is the problem. Romans feel closest to how it feels when dropping the weight after the pull.

On the fence about how I should approach this personally as most my gains have came from power lifting programs. What I desire to go back to doing.

....


----------



## TheLupinator

Conventional. I can't do anything with a wide stance, even my squat is narrow.


----------



## Tren4Life

I'm sticking with conventional.


----------



## NbleSavage

Have done both. I prefer sumo as it feels better on my low back. I LOVE hex bar deads to hammer the quads though...


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Conventional. I can't pull for shit with sumo. I do use them as an accessory though to hammer my glutes and hams.


----------



## mistah187

Conventional for sure. I do work in sumos like once twice a month. I Def feel it is more of a leg work out though.


----------



## Seeker

Conventional, I do not do touch N goes! Strictly dead lifts. I try to stay as tight as possible like as if I'm trying to squeeze through a keyhole. My reps are never higher than 5.


----------



## LeanHerm

ECKSRATED said:


> That's the thing I don't like about sumo is I feel it's all legs.
> 
> Would u like naked pics while deadlifting or just naked in general??



Naked is naked my dude.


----------



## Assassin32

Seeker said:


> Conventional, I do not do touch N goes! Strictly dead lifts. I try to stay as tight as possible like as if I'm trying to squeeze through a keyhole. My reps are never higher than 5.



Same here Seek. Conventional, no touch and go, only from a stop.


----------



## Bro Bundy

i only train abs


----------



## ECKSRATED

I never do touch and go. Not cus I'm a BADASS but because it makes my back pumps so much fukking worse.
can't wait for Monday to try some heavier weight with sumo. If I don't feel 100 percent like a homo then I'll stick with them. Lol


----------



## RJ

conventional. sumo just seems like it would be weird. and i like pulling conventional so i don't feel the need to switch.


----------



## widehips71

I made the switch to sumo and will always pull that for meets now.  It feels more natural.  I can pull more and it's much easier on my lower back for those heavier percentages (I herniated two disks in '09 in a bad car accident).  However, my coach will have me pulling conventional during my offseason training cycles which isn't as balls to the wall and consists of lower percentages.  Then when I switch back to a precontest training cycle, which last 10 weeks, I'll go back to sumo and full on gung ho peaking time for the meet.

On a side note Ecks, my coach has an e-book I can shoot your way if you're interested.  I won't drop his name here but you hooked me up with the cube so I figured I would return the favor


----------



## yeti

I do both. One builds the other and so on. 

I don't agree with the cheating though... Sumo is just a ridiculously difficult movement and a technically harder one to master than the conventional, in my opinion. 
I like pulling sumo for high reps after my squat and deadlift days, as, like so many people have said, they build the hams and glutes. 

Why not both? like Dan Green. He pulls both in training.


----------



## heavydeads83

jenners avi is making things hard on me.  but i pull conventional and always will.  i suck at sumo and it makes me hate it.  a sumo pull just doesn't even look like a deadlift to me.


----------



## jennerrator

heavydeads83 said:


> jenners avi is making things hard on me.  but i pull conventional and always will.  i suck at sumo and it makes me hate it.  a sumo pull just doesn't even look like a deadlift to me.



Lol, that's my boob contribution for now

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stonetag

Jenner said:


> Lol, that's my boob contribution for now
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


You had me at Lol! Wink... Did I mention that I was a Taurus?


----------



## jennerrator

stonetag said:


> You had me at Lol! Wink... Did I mention that I was a Taurus?



hahaha, how was visiting your son?


----------



## deadlift666

I benchmark myself by my conventional deadlift, but use sumo as a training tool, along with other variations.


----------



## stonetag

Jenner said:


> hahaha, how was visiting your son?


Great, except for the news I had to give him, but he's an adult. Thanks for asking. I'll do what I told you I would do shortly.


----------



## jennerrator

stonetag said:


> Great, except for the news I had to give him, but he's an adult. Thanks for asking. I'll do what I told you I would do shortly.



Yea, it's a bit easier when they are adults. Cool


----------



## ECKSRATED

So i worked up to 455 today for a few sets of doubles. I know I'm new to this sumo shit but I just don't feel strong with it. So slow off the floor. Then I did a few sets of conventional and was rippin the 455 off the floor fast as fukk. And that's with no belt too bbecause the rib is all fukked still and don't wanna crank my belt down and hurt the rib even more. 

I dunno if I'm gonna stick with it or not. Maybe one more shot next week with it and see how it feels again.


----------



## RJ

ECKSRATED said:


> So i worked up to 455 today for a few sets of doubles. I know I'm new to this sumo shit but I just don't feel strong with it. So slow off the floor. Then I did a few sets of conventional and was rippin the 455 off the floor fast as fukk. And that's with no belt too bbecause the rib is all fukked still and don't wanna crank my belt down and hurt the rib even more.
> 
> I dunno if I'm gonna stick with it or not. Maybe one more shot next week with it and see how it feels again.



yeah one bad heavy day to a new stance and you should definitely give it up. Good job Brandon. mlp


----------



## ECKSRATED

RJ said:


> yeah one bad heavy day to a new stance and you should definitely give it up. Good job Brandon. mlp


Hahaha haha I wonder what that full in douche bag is doing these days. 

And it just doesn't feel right rj. 455 felt like 555. I'll give it a few more weeks I guess.


----------



## RJ

ECKSRATED said:


> Hahaha haha I wonder what that full in douche bag is doing these days.
> 
> And it just doesn't feel right rj. 455 felt like 555. I'll give it a few more weeks I guess.



haha. he's still around on the FB group. still a tard. 

and you know I'm just breaking balls. Like i said, i haven't even tried it cuz i'm stubborn. Of course I'm getting older and my heavy days are nearing and end i feel. body just can't take it anymore.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I know u r fukkin with me but its frustrating. Haha. But since I figured out how to get rid of these back pumps I think I should be sticking with conventional anyways. The back pumps have been fukkin with my deadlift for years and finally don't have to deal with them anymore.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

ECKSRATED said:


> I know u r fukkin with me but its frustrating. Haha. But since I figured out how to get rid of these back pumps I think I should be sticking with conventional anyways. The back pumps have been fukkin with my deadlift for years and finally don't have to deal with them anymore.



Have you ever tried taurine for the pumps Ecks? I used to get them real bad after squats and deads but now nothing. I credit the taurine and a couple form tweaks.


----------



## Dtownry

RJ said:


> haha. he's still around on the FB group. still a tard.
> 
> and you know I'm just breaking balls. Like i said, i haven't even tried it cuz i'm stubborn. Of course I'm getting older and my heavy days are nearing and end i feel. body just can't take it anymore.



Ecks

I started my sumo journey with a coach last night. Guy pulls in the 700's at 220/242.  I did set after set after set with 225.  Hammering my form.  I was blown out.  It is a very technical lift.

Stick with it brother and I will pass along anything that I learn.  I can post some videos etc later on if you want or send you a link privately.

I think that I will be able to pull more like this, but like I said it is going to take time.  Form is everything with this lift.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Doc taurine helped me a little but never got rid of them entirely. U must of missed my post where I said i no longer get the back pumps since I've been rolling out my hips with the mobility wod ball. Thing is magic. Haha. 

Dt I'll stick with it for a while. Thanks for that post man. I'll make the journey with u!! Your right it's gonna take some time.


----------



## RJ

ECKSRATED said:


> Doc taurine helped me a little but never got rid of them entirely. U must of missed my post where I said i no longer get the back pumps since I've been rolling out my hips with the mobility wod ball. Thing is magic. Haha.



so just rolling out your hips has helped with back pumps? Or are you rolling out your back too? Man i hate the ****ing roller but that  thing is magic. 

Did i say i hate it? Christ!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

ECKSRATED said:


> Doc taurine helped me a little but never got rid of them entirely. U must of missed my post where I said i no longer get the back pumps since I've been rolling out my hips with the mobility wod ball. Thing is magic. Haha.
> 
> Dt I'll stick with it for a while. Thanks for that post man. I'll make the journey with u!! Your right it's gonna take some time.



I think I did miss it lol. Anyway that is great news. I foam roll occasionally now but before I lift I use a lacrosse ball on my glutes and hams, low back, and upper back as well as voodoo floss on my knees and elbows. I'm guessing the lacrosse ball is working similar to the foam roller here!


----------



## ECKSRATED

http://www.roguefitness.com/mobilitywod-super-nova 

rj I've been using this mobility wod ball that my buddy told me about. Instant cure to back pumps. I use it on my hams and hips/ ventro glute area and the pumps have been gone since. They were caused by tightness in those areas.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Doc i also used to use the lacrosse ball and it helped a little but nothing like that ball. I HIGHLY recommend it. It's worth the money i promise. 

And it's funny how my back pumps had nothing to do with my actual back muscles.


----------



## RJ

ECKSRATED said:


> Doc i also used to use the lacrosse ball and it helped a little but nothing like that ball. I HIGHLY recommend it. It's worth the money i promise.
> 
> And it's funny how my back pumps had nothing to do with my actual back muscles.



usually how it works. I'm reading Starretts book now. Or about to start it. Supposed to be amazing in terms of mobility. I'll email you the pdf.


----------



## ECKSRATED

RJ said:


> usually how it works. I'm reading Starretts book now. Or about to start it. Supposed to be amazing in terms of mobility. I'll email you the pdf.


Yes please do. 

And rj that ball I got broke but I glued it back together with this super strong glue my mom had. Anyways they sent me a brand new ball. U want the broke one? It still works just like new I promise. I'll send it to you cus u have sent me stuff before


----------



## DocDePanda187123

ECKSRATED said:


> Doc i also used to use the lacrosse ball and it helped a little but nothing like that ball. I HIGHLY recommend it. It's worth the money i promise.
> 
> And it's funny how my back pumps had nothing to do with my actual back muscles.



The lacrosse ball works wonders for me Ecks. If you say this one is better I'm def looking into it. I'm always tight at the gym and it takes me a good 20min or so of stretches, warmups, and flossing and rolling to get warmed up enough to lift with good form. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## T_smith

I do both. I favor sumos a bit more now, ever since I had acl surgery. It feels better on me knee when I'm going heavy compared to regular deads. I still try to mix it up as much as possible though. Always have to keep your body guessing. I'll throw in some rack pulls and deficit deads as well.


----------



## built1st

Tons of people love sumos which I am also starting to prefer over conventional. But I too like to mix it up to get the best of both worlds.


----------



## CardinalJacked

Pull the bar off the ground and give it a baby. Sumo is like making love, conventional is like f***ing


----------



## Milo

Always liked the pure savagery of conventional. Just raw animalistic power. Although I'm weak as ****...


----------

